# Yearly physical done by one provider and Pelvic and Pap done by another on same day



## rmooney1114 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello, I have a question. If a provider is doing a yearly CPE and during the CPE calls in another provider within the group to do the Pelvic and Pap because the patient required a female provider to do so, can we bill the provider who did the CPE for the year physical and the other provider just bill the Pelvic and Pap codes if documentation supports?
Thank you
Ruth Mooney, CPC


----------



## Dorthi (Oct 27, 2017)

*Two providers same day?*

I do not think you can bill out two visits with the same office on the same day, Unless one is a different specialty. 

If you have a PCP who bills out the hypertension and DM and med refills and then a GYN in the office who does the pap it MIGHT be ok, but I would still be leary about same office same tax id etc on the same day. Unless they do not bill under a group tax id and bill individually then it might be ok. 

Not sure if others agree on this or not.


----------

